# New Life OPC?



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

I've seen some references to "New Life OPC" and it being described as "loose".

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 14, 2010)

References to it as a new church or denomination?


----------



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if it is a specific congregation or a movement or what.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 14, 2010)

Is New Life meaning that they follow the worship principles that John Frame expounded in "Worship in Spirit and Truth" Amazon.com: Worship in Spirit and Truth (9780875522425): John M. Frame: Books

Many PCAs that call themselves "New Life" are following this non-regulative principle. That would be my guess.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 14, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> I've seen some references to "New Life OPC" and it being described as "loose".
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


 
The original "New Life" churches were associated largely with Jack Miller (of 'Sonship' fame) and were definitely more loose in terms of worship, etc. Many of these churches left the OPC and joined the PCA in 1986 after the OPC spurned the offer to join the PCA and become one denomination. I assume there are still New Life OPC's out there, but they may or may not share the characteristics of those New Life churches that left the denomination.


----------



## Wayne (May 14, 2010)

Todd's summary history is spot on.

My wife and I attended New Life OPC in Jenkintown, PA when I was attending Westminster in the late 70's.
The church met in a YMCA gym and we helped put out chairs for the service. I remember that many, if not most, of the congregation felt quite free to raise their hands in worship, yet I doubt there was a charismatic among them. The singing was hearty, and Jack Miller's sermons could easily go on for an hour. He was at times a very emotional preacher.

But that was years ago and I can't speak to where those churches are now in their worship style or content. Nonetheless, I'd have to confess the term "loose" needs to be defined. Without context and by itself, "loose" is too loose a word.


----------



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Todd's summary history is spot on.
> 
> My wife and I attended New Life OPC in Jenkintown, PA when I was attending Westminster in the late 70's.
> The church met in a YMCA gym and we helped put out chairs for the service. I remember that many, if not most, of the congregation felt quite free to raise their hands in worship, yet I doubt there was a charismatic among them. The singing was hearty, and Jack Miller's sermons could easily go on for an hour. He was at times a very emotional preacher.
> ...


 
You're right about the "loose" term needing defined. It sent my imagination in all sorts of directions. Hence the OP.


----------



## au5t1n (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, when I see a church organ and a choir I think "loose."


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 14, 2010)

austinww said:


> Yeah, when I see a church organ and a choir I think "loose."


So do the RP guys on here!


----------



## Jack K (May 14, 2010)

My wife attended New Life Philly in the 80s. Several Westminster profs were there. I believe they've now moved out of the gym into an old, traditional church building, but are still inclined to play guitars at times.

Pastor and missionary Jack Miller's influence on the PCA/OPC, world missions and the Gospel-centered movement has been sizable. I've personally learned some amazing things from him, and have never met another person so quick to pray in every situation. However, some will simply see contemporary style and passionate Christian living, especially when mixed with success, and label it "loose." Yeah, it'll feel like that to some, but there's much more to say.


----------



## lynnie (May 14, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Todd's summary history is spot on.
> 
> My wife and I attended New Life OPC in Jenkintown, PA when I was attending Westminster in the late 70's.
> The church met in a YMCA gym and we helped put out chairs for the service. I remember that many, if not most, of the congregation felt quite free to raise their hands in worship, yet I doubt there was a charismatic among them. The singing was hearty, and Jack Miller's sermons could easily go on for an hour. He was at times a very emotional preacher.
> ...



Amen. We went to New Life PCA Dresher ( back then it was Ft Washington but meeting in the Phil Mont School until they got a new building). It started as one of the original Jack Miller OPC New Life Churches.

Ron Lutz was/is an excellent teacher and pastor. The connotation that the word "loose" implies is almost slanderous, unless you define more contemporary worship style as "loose." One thing it was not was sterile or dry.....


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 14, 2010)

Jack K said:


> My wife attended New Life Philly in the 80s. Several Westminster profs were there. I believe they've now moved out of the gym into an old, traditional church building, but are still inclined to play guitars at times.
> 
> Pastor and missionary Jack Miller's influence on the PCA/OPC, world missions and the Gospel-centered movement has been sizable. I've personally learned some amazing things from him, and have never met another person so quick to pray in every situation. However, some are quick to see contemporary style and passionate Christian living, especially when mixed with success, and label it "loose." Yeah, it'll feel like that to some, but there's much more to say.


 
Just because it's contemporary doesn't mean it's loose. Our worship is contemporary and highly regulated by the Word of God. I like the stuff about prayer, passionate Christian living, and success though. May God grant that to all his faithful congregations!


----------



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

lynnie said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Todd's summary history is spot on.
> ...


 
Sterile and dry sound like great things! Better than infected and wet I suppose.


----------

